# Software used to make halloween music?



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

I was wondering, groups like Nox Arcana and Midnight syndicate each have their own distinct sound. Are these just samples and loops they're using I could download or is there a certain software they use to make their music? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mat (Feb 6, 2012)

They are probably using something like Logic with different virtual instruments and sample libraries.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana compose their own music and do not use loops that you can download.
Their setup consists of a computer, a DAW software recording program like Logic, Cubase, or GarageBand (those are just examples), vst. sound libraries (those are the virtual instruments) and a midi keyboard to actually play them. There are hundreds of vst. instrument libraries out there. I know for a fact that both Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana use products from EastWest. All of the choir stuff you hear from Nox Arcana is generated by an EastWest Quantum Leap program called Symphonic Choirs. Its a not-so-user friendly program that allows you to type in any word and a choir will sing it back to you. EastWest products are very expensive and are made for the pros (and wannabe's like me). These vst's are also extremely ram hungry, so you need a computer that can accommodate their full potential. If you would like to hear what they sound like you can either check out their website at www.soundsonline.com or just search on youtube for compositions that other musicians have posted. A great demo of the EastWest Complete Composers Collection is given by Torley on youtube. Check him out here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q0ZxFQL9sI

If you would like to hear what the GarageBand vst's sounds like then check out the songs I composed at www.verse13.info
Let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

Verse 13 said:


> Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana compose their own music and do not use loops that you can download.
> Their setup consists of a computer, a DAW software recording program like Logic, Cubase, or GarageBand (those are just examples), vst. sound libraries (those are the virtual instruments) and a midi keyboard to actually play them. There are hundreds of vst. instrument libraries out there. I know for a fact that both Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana use products from EastWest. All of the choir stuff you hear from Nox Arcana is generated by an EastWest Quantum Leap program called Symphonic Choirs. Its a not-so-user friendly program that allows you to type in any word and a choir will sing it back to you. EastWest products are very expensive and are made for the pros (and wannabe's like me). These vst's are also extremely ram hungry, so you need a computer that can accommodate their full potential. If you would like to hear what they sound like you can either check out their website at www.soundsonline.com or just search on youtube for compositions that other musicians have posted. A great demo of the EastWest Complete Composers Collection is given by Torley on youtube. Check him out here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q0ZxFQL9sI
> 
> If you would like to hear what the GarageBand vst's sounds like then check out the songs I composed at www.verse13.info
> Let me know if you have anymore questions!


Oh wow! Thank you VERY much! it's very expensive, but it looks (and sounds) amazing! I'll let you know if I have any other questions, thanks again!


----------

